# Dyslexia.



## RHIB (30 Jan 2014)

Hi, I'm not yet old enough but and considering joining the Forces when I am of age.

I have a question, I have mild dyslexia,meaning that I can read and write fine but I have some troubles in math that I am learning to overcome.

Is this a disqualifying factor for joining the military?

Thanks.


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Jan 2014)

The only folks who can answer this for sure are at the Recruiting Centre. The rest of us can only give opinion.

My opinion:

Dyslexia by it self is probably not a bar to enrollment. That being said if it results in a poor showing on the CFAT then there might be some difficulty joining. If your math skills are deficient then improving them is likely the path to success.


----------



## RHIB (30 Jan 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## ajp (31 Jan 2014)

I'm Mildly dyslexic.  I can read great, lotr rocks, and have had issues in the past.  Two bachelor degrees later.  All ok.  I'm a capt 9.  Lol...time in and a tour later.  This isn't saying it's all good to go.   But if you pass testing, and are found effective, carry on. But don't ever think you won't.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Jan 2014)

ajp said:
			
		

> I'm Mildly dyslexic.  I can read great, lotr rocks, and have had issues in the past.  Two bachelor degrees later.  All ok.  I'm a capt 9.  Lol...time in and a tour later.  This isn't saying it's all good to go.   But if you pass testing, and are found effective, carry on. But don't ever think you won't.



It is showing in your posting after Happy Hour.    >


----------



## ajp (31 Jan 2014)

It shows during happy hour, not usually after.  Lol.   I have a great party trick related to writing. .gnitirw ot detaler


----------



## medicineman (4 Feb 2014)

ajp said:
			
		

> It shows during happy hour, not usually after.  Lol.   I have a great party trick related to writing. .gnitirw ot detaler



What's scary is I can read that in both directions...


----------

